#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  API 650 Certification

## jaypatel_me37

Dear Frinds,



I need API 653  Above Ground Storage Tank Inspector certificate. Kindly provide me the detail for the same.

Regards,
JaySee More: API 650 Certification

----------


## xav

the info you need 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

